# having an arrow problem-need advise



## G3 archery (Sep 28, 2008)

*Having an arrow problem-need advise*



G3 archery said:


> How do you get your arrows to stop spiraling and fish tailing? thanks vince grimmett- utah


 any advise would be apprecitiated.


----------



## G3 archery (Sep 28, 2008)

*need arrow advise???*

How do you tell your weight on your arrows, for instance: a 65/80 and a 65/40? what number do you go by?vince grimmett-utah


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Let's move this to general archery to get some better responses... :wink:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Download a copy of the Easton Tuning Guide and start reading. Your question is so general, your answers are going to be general. If you can PM me specifics about the bow, weight, draw, arrow length type of arrow, point weight, etc. I might be about to help you some with On Target to identify if there is a problem with the arrow. Even if the arrow is correctly spine then you may have some contact issue.

You can download a trial copy of On Target at pinwheelsoftware.com. Learning and using the program to make arrow selections is your best way of determing proper arrow selection.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

G3 archery said:


> How do you get your arrows to stop spiraling and fish tailing? thanks vince grimmett- utah


Fish Tail movement means you think you see the arrow wagging the nock left to right to left to right.

Porpoising (as in a porpoise or dolphin) means you think you aee the arrow making the nock swing up and down and up and down.


If you get a combination of the two, i.e., left and right and left and right
and
up and down and up and down all at the same time....

then your arrow will look like the nock is spiraling all the way to the target.



FROM THE EASTON TUNING GUIDE ABOUT PORPOISING

﻿Porpoising  

It is important to correct for Porpoising first. If the arrow 
leaves the bowstring with the nock too high or too low, 
a motion known as Porpoising occurs. 

Porpoising is caused by an incorrect nocking point location. 

Use the *Bare Shaft Planing Test* to find the correct nocking point 
location. Shoot at least three fletched shafts at a distance 
of 15 to 20 yards (or meters). 

Then shoot two identically-aimed unfletched shafts. 

Once you get the bare shafts to impact 
close to the fletched arrows at 20 yards (or meters), 
you may want to try shooting 25-30 yards (or meters) 
for a finer tuning indication. 

If the unfletched shafts impact above the identically- 
aimed fletched shafts, move the nocking point up on the 
bowstring until both fletched and unfletched shafts strike 
at the same elevation. See Fig. 10. 

If the unfletched shafts impact below the identically- 
aimed fletched shafts, move the nocking point down on 
the bowstring until the unfletched shafts hit at the same 
elevation or slightly lower than the fletched shafts.* 

To assure you have eliminated *Porpoising*, repeat the 
test, shooting first the fletched, then the unfletched shafts, 
and make adjustments to the nocking point until both 
fletched and unfletched shafts impact at the same 
elevation. 














Now,
the Easton Tuning Guide ASSUMES you already know some basics.


ASSUMPTION 1

Set the target bullseye at YOUR SHOULDER HEIGHT,
so you do not want to aim at a target bag on the floor,
with the bullseye 6-inches off the floor.

If the target bullseye is AT YOUR SHOULDER HEIGHT,
then you will stand tall,
and your bow arm will be parallel to the ground,
and this will help eliminate shooter form problems,
which will complicate tuning.


ASSUMPTION 2

Only count "your" good shots.
If the shot feels like a bad one,
then ignore the result.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*EASTON TUNING GUIDE and Fish Tailing Arrow Flight*

FROM THE EASTON TUNING GUIDE

﻿Fishtailing 

If the arrow leaves the bow with the nock end leaning to 
one side or the other, Fishtailing occurs. 

The nock end of the arrow will appear to move from side to side as the 
arrow follows its flight path. See Fig. 11. 

Use the Bare Shaft Planing Test to correct Fishtailing. 

Shoot three fletched shafts at a distance of 15 to 20 yards 
(meters), then shoot two identically-aimed, unfletched 
shafts. 


(NOTE: following advice is for FINGERS SHOOTERS)

If the unfletched shafts impact left (stiff) of the identically- 
aimed, fletched shafts, as seen in Fig. 11 
(for a right-handed FINGERS archer), 

a) either decrease the spring tension on the cushion plunger, 

b) increase bow weight slightly (if your bow weight is adjustable), 

c) or increase arrow point weight. 


(SMALL DETAIL..picture shows a FINGERS SHOOTER and a compound bow)
(release shooters do NOT use a plunger button)

(bareshaft arrow too stiff impacts left of fletched ONLY for RH FINGERS shooters)

(bareshaft arrow too weak impacts right of fletched ONLY for RH FINGERS shooters)

(release shooters...if the bareshaft misses left or right by a little bit, then the fix most likely is centershot position of the arrow rest)











If the unfletched shafts impact right (weak) of the identically-aimed, fletched shafts, as seen in Fig. 11 
(for a right-handed FINGERS archer), 

a) increase the spring tension on the cushion plunger, 

b) decrease bow weight slightly (if your bow weight is adjustable), 

c) or decrease arrow point weight. 


Your equipment is basically tuned when the bare shafts 
and fletched shafts impact at the same or very near the 
same location. 

Once you have completed the finer tuning methods listed for Fine Tuning and Micro Tuning on pages 12-14, do not be surprised if the bare shaft impact 
changes. 

It is common on a well-tuned bow to have the 
bare shaft impact a little low and slightly stiff (to the left 
of the fletched shafts for a right-handed archer). 


Occasionally, a good tune may be achieved with the bare 
shaft impacting slightly weak (to the right of the fletched 
shafts for right-handed archers), but this is less common. 

When correcting Fishtailing using the Bare Shaft Planing 
Test, you may have a problem adjusting the unfletched 
shaft's impact to that of the fletched shaft. 

Your arrows might be too weak 
(the unfletched shaft impacts to the right of the fletched shaft for right-handed FINGERS archers) 

or too stiff (the unfletched shaft impacts to the left of the fletched 
shaft for right-handed FINGERS archers). 

If, after completing this test, 
the bare shaft impact is more than 6 inches (15 cm) 
to the right (weak) or left (stiff) of the fletched shafts at 20 
yards (18 m), you will need to make some modifications 
to the equipment to achieve a better tune. 

Follow the suggestions on how to better match the arrow to your 
bow in the "Adjustments Within the Bow and Arrow System" section 
on page 10 (of the Easton Tuning Guide).


----------



## theyouthshot101 (Sep 1, 2008)

depends on alot of things,what rest r u using,is it tned properly,what fletchings ur using,these r all variables


----------

